# Feedback on Boss TGS800



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been searching the site for some feedback on the Boss TGS800 and couldn't find anything so I'm asking here. Does anyone run a Boss TGS800 spreader and if so can you offer any feedback on it. My supply shop told me that the 800 can handle bulk salt without any problems. I have my pick-up scheduled to go in on Wednesday to have it installed but I thought I would ask if anyone has any problems with them before I get it installed. Thank you in advance for your help/feedback. And let's hope we all make some $$$$$ this year.

*2001 F450 Nine foot Western and 3 yard Smith V-Box
1998 Dodge Ram2500 7'6" Western
1998 Case 580 Super L 12' Pusher
2005 Dodge Ram1500 Quad - sidewalk crew Truck
3 Snow blowers and a lot of shovels*


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well this post recieved a lot of input. LOL..I guess I'll post some feedback about the Boss TGS800 since I will own one tomorrow morning.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i cant help you much, other then tell you we have sold about 6 in just the last week. we use it for gravel here not salt but in the last few weeks we have been installing alot of them. good luck with it!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We have had zero issues with the ones we have sold, the people love them


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Just purchased a Boss 800 with the RT3 hookup from Jim at Equipment Specialists.I drove down to Va. to see this unit from Pa and its on my truck and ready to go for Tuesday's snow event.I will advise on how it performs.We will be running Sodium Acetate on a parking deck and bulk salt in small lots with it.Jim Corbett is a First Class guy and knows his stuff.I highly reccomend Equipment Specialists!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Glenn, we appreciate the business!


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, we used the new Boss 800 and here are the results as follows.A great spreader for bagged and bulk salt.The spread pattern was excellent and the flow of material was also very good.Paddle setting was #3 and spinner was at #5.This gave me a spread pattern of about 10 feet to apply material in parking lots.I could have gone wider, but I like the pattern that we were using since the parking lots had cars in them.Now for the Sodium Acetate.Runs through like water as soon as you start pouring bags into the hopper.All material was on the ground as fast as I opened each bag.Same goes for Calcium Flake and Pellets.The solution was to put a little rock salt on the bottom and then your Ice Melt Product on top.I purchases this spreader for use with bagged salt and bulk salt and it does a First Class Job! However this is NOT the unit you want to spread very fine material such as Ice Melt Pellets or Calcium Flake.On this end of use I give this unit a Failing Grade.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Glenn, looks like you may have a unit with out the update kit on it. Boss has a fix to keep material like that from flowing through. I will be in contact with you


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! Thee ol' update kit. Git er done!


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

The update kit was installed this past Monday and it really makes a huge difference. There is an extra flap on one side of the paddle and the bracing around the bottom of the tub is much thicker so that fine material cannot drop through it. This unit is a Big Winner!! Love it, Love it, Love it !!! Thanks Jim and Equipment Specialist of Manasses Va.


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I’ve used the unit for 5 events since I purchased it. First trip out one of my drivers tells me “wow, that spreader really throws a lot of salt out” My first thought when he said this was; ok I guess the spreader was a good buy. So I asked him how much salt he had left in the pick-up and he tells me NONE. I couldn’t believe it. I figured that he would not have even emptied the unit let alone the 20 5 gallon pails I sent him out with. Turns out that the guide inside the unit was loose and allowing salt to just run out of the unit. Simple fix. But since then I have noticed that this unit throws a lot of salt out very quickly. I tell my driver to drive very fast when salting the lots down or I would be wasting materials. Anyway, I have the feed paddle turned down all the way and the spinner set at 8 or 9 and I still feel that this unit throws salt out a lot faster than I would like it to. I can’t turn down the feed paddle any lower so am I missing something here or is this normal for a tail gate spreader?


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

In response to Joe2025 I have some of the same problems.I had an update kit installed in my new TGS 800 and I thought everything was okay until I used the unit myself instead of one of my employee's. When it comes to calcium cloride pellets this unit is a Total Failure. The material just pours out like water unless the rubber flap is in just the right spot. If you pull the flap over the roller before you fill it will not run out through the bottom. However if you run it for a short time and stop and the flap is under the roller you will just lose all the material. Bulk salt works GREAT in this unit but even at setting #1 it spits out way,way,way to much material.I too have the same problem. It is built very well but the paddle feed system is Not Good At All. Not Happy!!!


----------



## lawnguy1234 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just purchased a tgs 800 this winter. Yesterday was the first day we used it. Same problem loaded a bad of ice melt in the hopper and it went right through the machine onto the ground before the truck even moved. We had to have one guy in back loading bags as another guy drove to prevent this problem. I will be going in early this week to check on getting the update kit. So far very disappointed in the machine and how quickly it spreads a bag of ice melt.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why are you guys buying the 800? Why didn't you just buy the 1100? Isn't the 800 mainly for spreading sand?


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought the 800 from my local dealer who I have purchased a lot of equipment from. He told me to spend the few extra hundred bucks for the 800 because you can run bulk salt through it. That’s all I am running in it is bulk but it just seems to feed way too fast for what I would like to see. The whole idea was to not have to use 50 lb. bags and just run bulk, saving me a lot of money but your driver has to know that they need to drive extremely fast when the spreader is turned on or all your savings will be left on the asphalt. I don’t run any sand or other material except bulk salt with it, no need for it in our applications. I like the way the 800 is build, it’s a great spreader for the money but I will never use the speed control for the paddle. It’s set at “1” and even that is too fast for what I would like to see so I can’t imagine what it would do if I were to turn it up to 10. Maybe a re-design of the opening would work. I thought about adding some kind of adjustable opening at the bottom so you can close the opening to restrict the amount of salt feeding the spinner. If it had something like that it would be a perfect spreader, I may have my buddy fab something up over this summer and see if we can’t make an improvement to it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

joe2025;1578437 said:


> I bought the 800 from my local dealer who I have purchased a lot of equipment from. He told me to spend the few extra hundred bucks for the 800 because you can run bulk salt through it. That's all I am running in it is bulk but it just seems to feed way too fast for what I would like to see. The whole idea was to not have to use 50 lb. bags and just run bulk, saving me a lot of money but your driver has to know that they need to drive extremely fast when the spreader is turned on or all your savings will be left on the asphalt. I don't run any sand or other material except bulk salt with it, no need for it in our applications. I like the way the 800 is build, it's a great spreader for the money but I will never use the speed control for the paddle. It's set at "1" and even that is too fast for what I would like to see so I can't imagine what it would do if I were to turn it up to 10. Maybe a re-design of the opening would work. I thought about adding some kind of adjustable opening at the bottom so you can close the opening to restrict the amount of salt feeding the spinner. If it had something like that it would be a perfect spreader, I may have my buddy fab something up over this summer and see if we can't make an improvement to it.


I've run plenty of bulk salt through my 1100.


----------



## RVAoutdoor (Oct 12, 2013)

We just purchased the BOSS TGS 800 and are using it in Richmond VA. I was really psyched to start using the new addition, but I am experiencing the exact same issues with material leaking out of the unit. Bag rock salt doesn't even stay in the hopper. This is brand new & no one told me about an upgrade kit. My dealer buys from equipment specialties I believe. They are all good dealers, but it would have been nice to know about an upgrade kit needed to correct a problem. These issues are costing us time and money due to wasted product. Bulk salt runs through great due to the moisture content holding it together. However if you don't use it all and the temps drop very cold the bulk salt will just freeze solid in the hopper. I filled it slam to the top with bulk salt & tried to use immediately, and the paddle would not turn. The jamb button does nothing to un jamb it. I had to empty it out then I just fill it half way or 3/4. I've determined that I will just have to use bulk salt only I guess with this spreader. I may try to put it up for sale and buy a different brand. We have an older snow x which seems to work well.


----------



## Jimbuilds (Sep 29, 2014)

*Tgs 800*

Hi,
I have been using mine for dual duty and it is the best out there for both sand and salt(bagged and bulk) . When using salt turn paddle to between 1&2 and spreader to 6-8. You must move quickly but is really no problem because when turning or position your spreader simply cycle on/off button to conserve until ready to spread. Knowing how quickly it will empty salt from hopper you simply adjust for it. As for spreading sand , it it awesome even when using wet sand. I am very impressed with its ability to spread and how well it is evenly distributed. I have found sometimes the wet sand will jam paddle if you fill up with wet sand and drive for more than a few minutes to job site. The trick for this is to open up bottom of unit and swing spinner out to gain access to paddle. Using something like a wooden shovel handle gently push up or down on paddle ribs (it only take a gentle nudge) and say it goes. I am very pleased with unit and how versatile it is for salt and sand.
Jim


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone installed the update kit themselves. I contacted boss tech support and they had no type of instructions and I cannot use the spreader till I get the update kit in.


----------



## kendog (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with WIPens Fans. I have been running bulk salt through both of my Boss 1100 spreaders for 5 seasons now and have had zero issues. You have to have a vibrator kit on it. I have saved thousands of dollars running bulk as opposed to bagged. I will say that if the bulk is very wet it can be a challenge but you just momentarily turn on the vibrator until it starts flowing. you pay for the cost of the vibrator in one event!!


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Bought a new 800 this year and got to try it out for the first time the other night. Dumped way to fast even with the auger turned way down. I built a plastic baffle to slow down the flow. Hope I can spread granulated with it now. The baffle is designed to remove quickly so I can switch to sand as needed.


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Snow tracker;2076476 said:


> Bought a new 800 this year and got to try it out for the first time the other night. Dumped way to fast even with the auger turned way down. I built a plastic baffle to slow down the flow. Hope I can spread granulated with it now. The baffle is designed to remove quickly so I can switch to sand as needed.


I was thinking the same the of installing a rubber baffle on the top to slow down the flow to the feeder. Can you send pictures of your plastic baffle and how you did it. Thanks Jon


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Bought a box spreader in the mean time till I can either build this speader to work better or get rid of it.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I cut this out of a 1/8 inch of plastic and bolted it on under the metal retainer on the feed side of the auger. I may need to make the openings bigger or I do have more plastic to make smaller baffles for granulated.


----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

Snow tracker did the plastic piece help out on not pouring out all your salt? or did you sell your tgs 800, I just purchased my tgs 800 to use with magic salt and it pours out like water even with the spinner knob and auger set to zero


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

It did help. I made baffles for rock, sand and calcium. For the smaller grain products I made one with 3/4 inch holes drilled in it. You can also wet down your product. I carry a small sprayer with a little brine in it for this. Helps it to stick and activates the salt.


----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

Excellent you should work for Boss! they should have these changeable accessories, or come with the spreader! Can you show a pic of the different types you have made? I will purchase the one that would work the best for magic salt, that won't let it pour out and get wasted.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

What they really need is a slower auger even on 1 St speed its to fast for calcium. Just find a piece of hard plastic, cut it to size and drill different size holes. The spreader has bolts to use to hold it in place.


----------



## Bwrogers (Aug 29, 2004)

will do thanks Snow Tracker!


----------



## salsa (Nov 28, 2018)

The Boss TGS 800 is a piece of crap.....I just got one , used it twice and Im having all sorts of problems with it. Same issues you guys are having....material runs out of it too fast no matter what you try, the paddle doesnt turn if you fill more than half way. If you guys need to make all these fixes to it just so it works the way it should when we bought it....Its a piece of CRAP!!!!! im tossing it in the garbage


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

My garbage can is empty. Feel free to toss it in mine.


----------

